# Cheap rimless tanks?



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

define "cheap"


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Cheap rimless tanks make for expensive water damage

jB


----------



## Lugnut (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been looking for rimless also but cant find anything.
I did find some at glasscages.com but they dont deliver in my state. Maybe they will for you. I found another place but it was 250 for delivery on a 150 dollar tank. If I do run into anything Ill post it cause I am also looking for one.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you want really cheap, go with a standard rimmed (small) tank and de-rim it. PetSmart 10g tanks cost $12 or $13, so worst case scenario is you're out some pocket change and have a relatively small mess to clean up.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Mr. Aqua tanks are probably the cheapest commercially available rimless tanks you're going to find. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

x2 on the Mr Aqua. Their 12 gal bookcase has my attention and my wife's eye rolls.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

kevmo911 said:


> If you want really cheap, go with a standard rimmed (small) tank and de-rim it. PetSmart 10g tanks cost $12 or $13, so worst case scenario is you're out some pocket change and have a relatively small mess to clean up.


10g of water would cost me thousands of dollars in flooring if it ended up there. If it managed to get the wall even more. 

10g of water is a significant amount. If you doubt me go dump a whole gallon on your carpet. Now do it to something like the reclaimed wood floor we have. 

10g tanks are usually fine to derim, but I would only take off the top, not the bottom.



Finnex and mr aqua are the cheapest.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> ....10g of water is a significant amount.......


 I was thinking that also. I've seen a 10 gallon explode at a store I worked at(human cause). I'm not sure how deep standing water is but even at 1/16" depth 10 gallons can cover an area around 12ft by 20ft, from that measurement tho it seems it stands way less than that!


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> Mr. Aqua tanks are probably the cheapest commercially available rimless tanks you're going to find. What exactly are you looking for?


I don't see prices on the Mr. Aqua site, there's just the tanks and no prices at all. Just looking for something small and rimless, like 20-30 gallons or so.


----------



## torsp (Dec 19, 2010)

I just picked up a 17.4g Mr. Aqua for $60 locally, great little tank. If you cannot get them locally check out this site:
http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem...cse&utm_campaign=pscseggl2&utm_content=AZ1127




Xalyx said:


> I don't see prices on the Mr. Aqua site, there's just the tanks and no prices at all. Just looking for something small and rimless, like 20-30 gallons or so.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

you can get Mr. Aqua tanks from Marine Depot


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

sollie7 said:


> you can get Mr. Aqua tanks from Marine Depot


Looks like Marine Depot and the Pet Store posted above are exactly the same, same reviews and same layout.


----------

